# aperture snowboards



## caclem89 (Nov 10, 2011)

I am looking to get a new board this season, and want to try a reverse camber. My first board was a Morrow Press 158, traditional camber, which is great on well packed snow, but not great in fresh powder. I want something more maneuverible, that I will have an easier time with on runs through the trees. I found what looks like a pretty decent deal online for an Aperture Image and an Aperture Spectrum 156. However, I have yet to find any reviews on these boards. Anybody have any experience with these boards or with this brand? Or does anyone have any suggestions on another board that could suit my needs for around $200? Thanks for the help!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

gonna have to go used if you want to keep it under $200. I have never heard of Aperture before...

I'd recommend checking out Capita's inventory of demo boards. These should be for the most part pretty lightly used and in good condition, but without a warranty.

Products Capita Demo Boards | C3-Worldwide Store

Here is a 156cm Stairmaster for $195


----------



## Nose Dradamous (Jul 19, 2010)

Apature and Alibi are both house brand snowboards for Zumiez.


----------

